# Conmutador entre grupo electrogeno y linea



## omega (Nov 1, 2008)

Mi duda es como se podría hacer un conmutador entre la tensión de red y un grupo electrógeno, es que quiero colocar, un grupo electrógeno para iluminación de emergencia y quiero que cuando se corte el suministro de energía automáticamente arranque el grupo electrógeno, y al restablecerse se apague. me dijeron que quizás se podía lograr con contactores. Pero la verdad no se  


Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## snowboard (Nov 1, 2008)

Es circuito te lo puede hacer cualquier electricista, si tu no tienen conocimientos eléctricos te recomiendo fuertemente que no lo intentes, no porque crea que no lo puedes aprender, el punto es que el electricista lo aprendió en talleres y laboratorios prácticos y tu lo vas a ensayar con tu generador. si tienes un error de cableado puedes "hacerte famoso", desde quemar el generador, pasando por dañar algún componente de tu proveedor de energía eléctrica hasta hacer un incendio.

Sorry por lo pesimista.
Hay generadores que vienen listos para esto, pero requieren de instalación profesional.


----------



## erkillo (Nov 1, 2008)

El asunto no es tan dificil como parece, pero ante todo ahi que tener seguridad por eso yo te recomiendo quses un transfer, es decir un grupo de dos contactores con enclavamiento mecanico y electrico. un contactor  sera para la tension de red y otro para tension de generador al tener enclavamiento mecanico y electrico nunca podran entrar los dos a la vez. Despues con un sencillo circuito podras hacer que el generador arranque y acople en automatico.


----------



## fbesil (Nov 1, 2008)

Si necesitas ayuda y tienes idea de conectar contactores, temporizadores, te puedo dar una mano.
Actualmente me dedico a la automatización de grupos electrógenos usando PLC especificos son muy caros para uso propio, pero los primeros los hice con el archiconocido 555.
Lo que dice Erkillo es totalmente correcto, seguridad primero y mucha atención en lo que se hace...


----------



## omega (Nov 3, 2008)

Estudio en una técnica, la especialidad electromecánica, y este sistema lo necesito para un proyecto de fin de año, en el que tengo que implementar luz de emergencia, el tema no es la conexión de los contactares en si, sino el arranque del grupo electrógeno. Necesitaría saber como hacer para que en el caso del corte de suministro, se active el arranque del mismo y al arrancar se corte el burro de arranque. Desde ya muchas gracias, y si alguien me podría ayudar lo agradecería mucho por que el proyecto lo entrego el 7 de noviembre.


----------



## fbesil (Nov 3, 2008)

Te mando uno con varios 555 en 12 volts?


----------



## fbesil (Nov 3, 2008)

Lo tienes que hacer con PIC o con PLC?


----------



## omega (Nov 4, 2008)

bueno mandame si podes algunos con PIC, con 555, si podes la explicacion del funcionamiento del mismo desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## fbesil (Nov 5, 2008)

Te envio este con integrados 555 que funciona muy bién


----------



## fbesil (Nov 5, 2008)

Diagrama:
A la izquierda (no salio completo) es un transformador 12+12 volts alterna 1 o 2 amp. que va conectado siempre al servicio exterior de energía, debido a que es el cargador automático de batería, ademas es la entrada de señal para el comienzo (puentea llave de contacto al caer el primer relé) del temporizador antiparpadeo (1 a 10Seg) luego de ese tiempo, mete al relé de arranque (tercer 555) que estará conectado hasta que suba la generación (cuando apague luz roja del alternador) o cuando corte el bulbo de presión de aceite (lo que suceda primero corta). Con la propia generación conectara al contactor del equipo.
Cuando vuelve la energía exterior, conectara nuevamente al cargador, alimentará al primer 555 que contará el tiempo para apagar (1 a 15 minutos). Luego de ese tiempo el segundo 555 conectará el relé de estrangulamiento para cortar el combustible ( 4 a 10 Seg) luego se apagara el motor y se desconecta este relé.


----------



## fbesil (Nov 5, 2008)

Detalles:
El primer relé puentea el primer golpe de la llave de contacto original del grupo poniendolo justamente "en contacto" usando un  "normal cerrado" entre + bat y  el segungo contacto a traves del rectificador (que pasará corriente si la llave "manual/automático" se encuentra en autómatico) que energiza a los LEDs rojos de alarma  en la parte inferior del diagrama además de las luces que ya posea el generador (el de arriba se activa si falta presión de aceite y el de abajo si el alternador no carga). El relé alarma se actica con cualquiera de esos problemas y debe conectar una bocina piezoeléctrica 12 V. Los diodos  D1 D2 D3 son rectificadores 1N4007 que sólo sirven para producir una caida de tensión para que no se active el TR con la corriente que normalmente circula por la lámpara roja que traen los alternadores conectadas en tablero para indicar que éste se encuentra en contacto pero que no carga.
El relé arranque conecta del segundo al tercer contacto de la llave original usando contacto "normal abierto".
El contactor estrangulador corta al combustible con un "normal abierto" pero también usa un "normal cerrado" aparte de ese para cortar la bobina del contactor del grupo y dejar que se conecte el contactor exterior.
El rectificador 3 A (o más) es para que no retorne corriente desde la batería al primer temporizador.
El botón apagar "mete" al relé para paradas de emergencia.
La llave aut/man corta la energía al relé de arranque e impide su funcionamiento durante los servicios de mantenimiento o cuando se usa la llave original.


----------



## fbesil (Nov 5, 2008)

La R de 1K8 en serie con el rectificador sirve para mantener cortado al tercer 555 que activa al arranque "mientras hay energía exterior no funciona el arranque".
El rectificador en serie con el contacto"normal cerrado" del relé CONT. impide retorno por la llave original desde la batería al relé de arranque y su circuito asociado.
El cargador se regula a una tensión de 13,6 a 13,8 (máx) para que evapore al mínimo el agua del acumulador (revisar cada 3 meses). El Tr Darligton de carga puede ser de los TIP de se tipo que maneje 3 A  60 V. con disipador o poner un TIP41 con un BC337 en su entrada.

Los condensadores de los temporizadores, si se fijan con cuidado, verán que no van a masa como es normal sino que van al positivo, es para evitar que se accionen los relés al conectar por primera vez la corriente al circuito.
Para conectar  la batería, se debe pasar la llave MAN/AUT a  Manual.


----------



## fbesil (Nov 5, 2008)

Se coloca una llave de palanca para cortar al transformador entre el punto medio y masa que se llamaría PRUEBA/AUTOMATICO, cuando se abre inicia todo el ciclo de trabajo y luego de arrancar se vuelve a conectar y al pasar los tiempos ajustados se volverá a apagar el motor y quedara listo para cuando haya un corte verdadero. Esa llave no salió en la copia por que la implementé en el primario del transformador ( que funciona igual pero es menos peligroso cortar al secundario..

De momento no tengo hecho con PIC y no creo poder hacerlo rápido por razones de tiempo. Quizas viendo la "logica" de este circuito Uds. lo puedan implementar.

Si lo realizan  con PIC pongan otro temporizador (unos 15 Seg.) de tiempo máx. para el arranque, porque es importante en caso de que se termine el combustible y quiera volver a arrancar ( termina quemando al arranque o liquidando a la batería). Malas experiencias...


----------



## totoxa (Nov 29, 2008)

Un buen dia haciendo mi practica, un jefe de mantensión de una ferreteria gigante a nivel nacional me pide que haga eso, lo hice, en papel, pero nunca pude saber si funciono, pero al parecer estaba todo bien y que mas se podia pedir si lo hice gratis


----------



## omega (Nov 30, 2008)

fbesil muchisimas gracias me re sirvio lo que me pasaste... ya fue agregado al proyecto tecnologico, añadida la fuente... osea vos jeje... y ahora estamos intentando armarlo... desde ya muchisismas gracias...


----------



## omega (Nov 30, 2008)

a me olvide de agradecerle a todos los que me ayudaron... gracias a todos...


----------



## fbesil (Nov 30, 2008)

Cualquier duda... sólo escribir.


----------



## carloselastico (Dic 2, 2008)

Hola a todos desde España. Yo necesito exactamente lo mismo que omega. Agradecería si me pudieseis enviar el esquema (fbesil u omega) o incluso si ya teneis hecho el fotolito de la placa pues mejor aún. Gracias de antemano a todos por tan buena información. 
  GRACIAS!


----------



## fbesil (Dic 2, 2008)

Hola carloselastico:

El diagrama está en la página anterior. es escaneado porque es un circuito que tiene sus años
pero funciona muy bién.
No tengo el diseño PCB, los hacia a mano (prehistoria de la electrónica).
Si tienes alguna duda... escribes


----------



## carloselastico (Dic 3, 2008)

Muchas gracias fbesil, no lo había visto. Creo que con eso y tus explicaciones le podré meter mano y si al final me hago la placa os la subo.
Un saludo!


----------



## ROMARIO (Dic 18, 2008)

antes que nada quiero saludarlos muy afectuosamente, mi nombre es anderson, quiero darle gracias a todos por la inquietud de este tema que hace unos dias me tropese e informaciónrmandome en la web pude llegar con mucha suerte con ustedes, fbesil dejame felicitarte por el aporte y colaboracion con los compañeros dice mucho de una buena persona, tengo algunas preguntas y espero me puedas ayudar, al principio hablaste de que podias ayudar al compañero omega con un esquema que realize la conmutacion automatica entre red y grupo y viceversa empleando contactores, temporizadores, reles, etc, eso me da cuiriosidad, aunque mas me interesaria con una automatizacion con el plc, pero todo con calma,  la otra pregunta es sobre el circuito con el 555, este circuito que diseñastes para que potencia de grupo electrogeno es el que puede soportar o para que tipos de carga, de cuanto de potencia. una abrazo gracias


----------



## ROMARIO (Dic 18, 2008)

unas inquitudes mas, en el circuito justo en la parte donde se encuentra la llave manual original hay un diodo, en el anodo de este hay como una tachadura, una marca en aspa con lapicero, ¿a que te refieres?, tambien hablas sobre: El rectificador en serie con el contacto"normal cerrado" del relé CONT. impide retorno por la llave original desde la batería al relé de arranque y su circuito asociado, (¿normalmente cerrado?) segun el circuito yo lo veo como contacto normalmente abierto o sera que los simbolos sean diferentes al de mi pais, jejejeje, bueno gracias,


----------



## fbesil (Dic 18, 2008)

Sr Romario:

Sobre la potencia de los grupos electrógenos, puede ser cualquiera. Lo que se debe dimensionar según la potencia son los contactores de línea exterior y del grupo. Debes tener en cuenta que el relé que apaga al motor también debe desconectar mediante otro contacto NC al contactor del grupo. Los mismos deben tener traba mecánica para que no entren juntos.
Sobre la tachadura; es realmente una tachadura. No existían las PC en esa época. 
Sobre el contacto, está con ese error porque cuando lo hice me equivoque. Los simuladores no existian.
Se puede implementar con PLC ( lo tenía con LOGO pero en una rotura de PC "marcho")
Donde vivo estamos en plena temporada y puede que demore a contestar.


----------



## ROMARIO (Dic 18, 2008)

hola fbesil, gracias por responder, tienes razon, el circuito electronico es tan solo de control, entonces esto quiere decir que trabajare con contactores que posean bobina de 12 voltios en continua, sobre la marca en aspa (x) que te comente quieres decir que existe entoces un cable que esta compartiendo el extremo de la llave automatico-manual con el otro extremo del condensador de 10uf. entonces conoces tambien el programa logo de telemecanique, bueno amigo espero tus repuestas, hasta la otra consulta


----------



## fbesil (Dic 19, 2008)

Hola Romario
No es preciso usar contactores de 12 voltios, se puede usar comunes de alterna, el contactor de linea exterior se alimenta con energia exterior y el del grupo con energía del grupo, solo pones un relé en el de apagado del grupo que tenga un contacto normal cerrado extra para cortar a este ultimo contactor en el momento mismo que se apaga el motor.


----------



## sevset (Ene 2, 2009)

Que tal, feliz año a todos. soy nuevo en el foro y empiezo el 2009 con el pie derecho al acoplarme en estos foros tan interesantes. me pongo a sus ordenes en lo que pueda ayudar. mi experiencia consiste en reparacion de generadores electricos  con sus respectivos sistemas de automatizacion,
asi como tambien equipos de soldadura para cualquier proceso y en general todo lo relacionado con estos 2 Ramos. 
en mi opinion, antes de instalar un sistema de emergencia electrogeno, lo primero es saber las caracteristicas del propio generador tales como: potencial, tension, frecuencia, fases, y sobre todo si es que cuenta con arranque y paro automatico Remoto. esto ultimo es importante porque, de lo contrario se tendra que adaptar al motor del propio generador. tambien  seria bueno preguntarse que tiempo en espera se mantendra el equipo antes de activarse. hay que Recordar que la(s) baterias pierden carga despues de cierto tiempo y para evitar esto seria necesario un cargador-mantenedor automatico. otro factor es que a cualquier  motor de combustion interna se le dificulta encender en frio al primer intento. para esto es necesario mantenerlo tivio mediante un calentador de resistencia conmutado por termostato que se alimenta de la red electrica. este calentador normalmente se instala en alguna toma donde circula agua del radiador.
Lo siguiente es seleccionar un panel de transferencia automatico donde podemos tomar en cuenta: amperaje, tension, frecuencia, fases y metodo de control. en este caso si nos decidimos por un metodo electrico-electronico, tendriamos como minimo la etapa de monitoreo de tension, monitoreo de fases, temporizador de transferencia, temporizador de apagado y etapa de conmutado doble tiro. esta ultima suele ser la mas importante a tomar en cuenta ya que existen pros y contras. si optamos por contactores o reles, estos son suceptibles a quedar pegados o atorados y dependen de que sus bobinas se mantengan ininterrumpidamente energizadas por horas o incluso dias, lo que acorta su vida. claro que es facil conseguirlos y no representan ningun problema. la otra forma (para mi la mejor), consiste en un mecanismo a motor o solenoide que mueve los contactos o navajas a una posicion retenida. la ventaja es que este mecanismo solo se energiza 2 segundos. la desventaja es que no son faciles de conseguir y generalmente los tenemos que idear.
por ultimo, la secuencia a seguir en un panel de transferencia es: deteccion de voltage en red electrica, deteccion de fase en red electrica, señal de arranque al generador, deteccion de voltaje en generador, deteccion de fase en generador, deteccion de frecuencia en generador, temporizador de transferencia a generador, transferencia a generador, deteccion de voltaje en red electrica, deteccion de fase en red electrica, temporizador de transferencia a red electrica, transferencia a red electrica, temporizador de enfriamiento de generador, apagado de generador.

                                   espero sirva de algo el comentario y suerte en sus proyectos.


----------



## pablomacie (Feb 5, 2009)

Estimado bfesil ,me podrias confirmar si el circuito para el tablero automatico tiene intentos de arranque , necesito realizar un tablero para un grupo de 30 KVA ,tendrias algun circuito realizado con pic ,desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## fbesil (Feb 6, 2009)

Estimado pablomacie,
El circuito hecho con 555 es de un solo intento y se corta cuando el alternador comienza a cargar o hay presión de aceite.
He realizador una placa con pic 167f628 con ocho entradas y ocho salidas para usos multiples y tengo pensado hacer un programa para grupos electrónicos que contemple todas las posibilidades.
Trabajo con pic simulator ide de oshonsoft.
No trabajo con mplab pero el programa "larga" una lista en assembler que les puede servir para usar otro programa.
Demoraré una semana más o menos.
Saludos.


----------



## pablomacie (Feb 6, 2009)

Fbesil muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta, voy a tratar de agregarle a tu circuito por lo menos tres intentos de tres seg. y temporizar el arranque del contactor de carga ,debido a que la carga es un equipo de frio y necesita entre 3 y 5 minutos de reposo antes de volver a arrancar , si lo puedo hacer lo subo para que lo revises .Soy tecnico electromecanico y me cuesta un poco la electronica ,pero gracias a personas colaboradoras como vos es realmente mas facil ,segui asi ,muchas gracias .Te adjunto un archivo que lo encontre en internet para que lo mires te puede servir ,el problema es que no tiene completo la parte de programacion del pic .


----------



## ROMARIO (Feb 25, 2009)

hola amigos, me es de suma urgencia la colaboracion de todos ustedes, escogi este tema sobre transferencia automatica por lo interesante y se q no eh de equivocarme, me podrian decir sobre las variables  a controlar del proceso, explicacion del proceso, amigo fbesil me compartes tu aporte con el microcontrolador, amigo sevset necesto mas información sobre el funcionamiento del grupo electrogeno. bueno muchas gracias y saludos a todos.prometo compartir los diagramas de fbesil en pcb con el programa orcad.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 25, 2009)

y ya que estamos!  como harian para pasar del GE a la RED cuando vuelve la energia, sin que se note el corte en el suministro principal (sin la pausa del pase)




> EQUIPO DE CONTROL DE CONMUTACIÓN SIN CORTE CON-5000MP
> 
> El equipo de control de conmutación CON-5000MP, tiene como prestación principal la posibilidad de poder realizar transferencias de carga sin corte entre la red y el grupo electrógeno. Para ello, realiza la sincronización entre el grupo y la red y da la orden de conexión al conmutador de potencia para conectar en paralelo el grupo y la red. Una vez realizada la conexión en paralelo, efectúa la transferencia de la carga de red a grupo o viceversa. Esta maniobra se realiza cumpliendo las especificaciones del Reglamento Electrotécnico de Baja tensión ITC-BT-40 4.2 sobre maniobras de transferencia de carga sin corte.
> 
> ...


----------



## sevset (Feb 26, 2009)

Que tal. definitivamente cuanto menos cortes o interrupciones existan en una transferencia, es mucho mejor. de echo en varias fabricas esto seria un alivio ya que, reanudar la maquinaria de produccion  despues de un corte de energia toma hasta 1 hora. de ese modo solo se perderia este tiempo cuando falla la red electrica. si este dispositivo hace poner en paralelo el generador con la red electrica, la pregunta ahora es: estariamos obligados a que el transformador de la red electrica, fuese de la misma capacidad que el generador para evitar una diferencia de potencial ? (kva red = kva generador). regularmente, los generadores solo alimentan circuitos de emergencia y no toda la carga de la instalacion, por lo tanto, su capacidad es menor. seria bueno postear cual es el metodo de este dispositivo ya que las diferencias de potencial entre 2 o mas fuentes paralelas, generalmente ocasionan problemas de inestabilidad, sobre todo en los generadores.


suerte en sus proyectos.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 27, 2009)

sevset dijo:
			
		

> Que tal. definitivamente cuanto menos cortes o interrupciones existan en una transferencia, es mucho mejor. de echo en varias fabricas esto seria un alivio ya que, reanudar la maquinaria de produccion  despues de un corte de energia toma hasta 1 hora. de ese modo solo se perderia este tiempo cuando falla la red electrica. si este dispositivo hace poner en paralelo el generador con la red electrica, la pregunta ahora es: estariamos obligados a que el transformador de la red electrica, fuese de la misma capacidad que el generador para evitar una diferencia de potencial ? (kva red = kva generador). regularmente, los generadores solo alimentan circuitos de emergencia y no toda la carga de la instalacion, por lo tanto, su capacidad es menor. seria bueno postear cual es el metodo de este dispositivo ya que las diferencias de potencial entre 2 o mas fuentes paralelas, generalmente ocasionan problemas de inestabilidad, sobre todo en los generadores.
> 
> 
> suerte en sus proyectos.






Lo he explicado aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/173751/

salud[]s


----------



## Diegofe (Mar 2, 2009)

Podrias poner un contactor y a la vez conectado para control maestro un plc lo podes hacer con algun plc  por ej : LOVATO o algun conocimientos sobre multi-reles como los de telemecanique o omron o moeller -siemens mismo LOGO.! simplemente proteje con la aparamenta adecuada , un interruptor termomagnetico dentro del cuadro de tu tablero con el calibre necesario para soportar la Imax del conductor. Recuerda el arranque de un motor  puede ser ,In 6 veces mas que la corriente nominal y que tu grupo electrogeno dara la chapa caracteristicas de tu equipo digamos la potencia aparente dada en VA  VA=? I=? ...podras sacarlos  para la util que entregara por el cos fi  mejorandola tal vez en mi caso 0.85. (Edesur-Edenor-Edelap)


----------



## Diegofe (Mar 2, 2009)

VA & KVA


----------



## ROMARIO (Mar 4, 2009)

hola amigos, estoy realizando un proyecto sobre este tema que a todos nos interesa, mi profesor me pide que este sea aplicativo, necesito información al respecto como que sensor se emplea para la deteccion de aunsencia de red principal, sensores de nivel de combustible del motor, quien es la carga de cvuanto seria la potencia de consumo y si  alguien me podria brindar información Rmuchas gracias.


----------



## ROMARIO (Mar 20, 2009)

hola compañeros tengo una pregunta , alguien sabe que elemento sensor se emplea para saber en que momento se produjo un corte de energia eléctrica y que tambien responda en el  caso del regreso de eneregia eléctrica, y si alguien ah  hecho posible el proceso automatico real en una empresa oh planta, tengo algunas preguntas mas, espero su aportacion, y compartir asi mi experiencia. muchas gracias


----------



## ROMARIO (Mar 20, 2009)

el proceso automatico que realizo es con el microcontrolador Pic16f84a.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 20, 2009)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> Lo he explicado aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/173751/
> 
> salud[]s


      joe! pues si que te has lucido, con formulas, dibujos y todo!
Una pregunta: porqué cuando a veces se produce una conexión de una central a la red se eleva la tensión? No suele ser muy común pero cuando pasa a veces arrasa la mayoría de los aparatos conectados en la casa.
saludos!


----------



## ROMARIO (Mar 22, 2009)

gracias por el aporte brindado se agradece, tambien queiro comentar que creo que no hay un compañero que haya aplicado este proceso en una empresa, un caso real, estamos hablando de una planta de produccion. bueno si no hay mas que decir, dios guarde a ud.


----------



## edwincrea (Dic 11, 2010)

Estimado amigos, es muy  interesante el proyecto favor de enviarme el listado de componentes con sus valores.
saludos cordiaales.
edwincrea


----------



## wilderramos (Dic 17, 2010)

fbesil dijo:


> Cualquier duda... sólo escribir.


hola a todos en el foro soy nuevo y eh aprendido mucho de los temas en los que eh podido navegar. bueno mi inquietud es la siguiente es sobre un tablero de transferencia y la verdad quisiera modificarlo en su diseño ya que  trab*A*ja de la sgte forma. una llave cambia de manual a automatico pero esto implica que tengo q*UE* desconectar el contactor de la red para enviar señal al grupo ya ahy se procede a otra segunda llave en la cual nuevamente se elige si deseo grupo o red y la verdad no me da la opcion de ponerle un arranque de prueba para verificar  mi bateria o si algo le sucede al grupo electrogeno.
quiero implementar una llave en el tablero del grupo que me permita arrancarlo sin necesidad d*E* cortar el suministro (manipulando llave manual/automatico).
gracias *POR* su colaboracion y espero me den una mano


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 17, 2010)

wilderramos dijo:


> hola a todos en el foro soy nuevo y eh aprendido mucho de los temas en los que eh podido navegar. bueno mi inquietud es la siguiente es sobre un tablero de transferencia y la verdad quisiera modificarlo en su diseño ya que  trab*A*ja de la sgte forma. una llave cambia de manual a automatico pero esto implica que tengo q*UE* desconectar el contactor de la red para enviar señal al grupo ya ahy se procede a otra segunda llave en la cual nuevamente se elige si deseo grupo o red y la verdad no me da la opcion de ponerle un arranque de prueba para verificar  mi bateria o si algo le sucede al grupo electrogeno.
> quiero implementar una llave en el tablero del grupo que me permita arrancarlo sin necesidad d*E* cortar el suministro (manipulando llave manual/automatico).
> gracias *POR* su colaboracion y espero me den una mano



El grupo electrogeno tiene la opcionde auto, manual y star, debes usar star, sucede que no te arranca porque entonces no seria MANUAL, , en esta opcion NO SIEMPRE funciona el grupo electrogeno , modificarlo.... yo no lo haria, pasa a veces que alguien (te lo digo por experiencia) toca el boton y ya sabes que pasaria, en fin si deseas hacerlo y sabes que no sucedera cuentame y te ayudo, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## wilderramos (Dic 18, 2010)

hola gracias por tu atencion.
claro se lo*▄*que podria pasar.pero existe enclavamiento electrico entre contactores eso ayuda a protegerl.bueno te detallo mas derrepente te as topado con esos circuitos: contiene dos detectores de fase, 4 reles de contactos(los tipicos de tapa transparente) y adicional 2 reles (de armazon negro y similares a los d*E* automovil.
an empleado un zelio soft utilizando solo una entrada I1 y tres entradas analogicas IB IC ID, LAS SALIDAS son Q1 al Q4 y las 4 estan utilizadas.quise rrecorrer toda la cableria y extraerme el circuito.pero me *QU*ede corto de tiempo.
lo que pienso hacer es colocar una llave que desde el tablero del grupo me pueda arrancar el grupo para ver su operatividad pero en lo*▄*q*UE* concierne a motores diesel ando medio desconcertado. hasta donde entiendo es lo del motor de arranque y q*UE* ahy un precalentador.
espero no haberte enrredado.
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2010)

wilderramos dijo:


> hola gracias por tu atencion.
> claro se lo*▄*que podria pasar.pero existe enclavamiento electrico entre contactores eso ayuda a protegerl.bueno te detallo mas derrepente te as topado con esos circuitos: contiene dos detectores de fase, 4 reles de contactos(los tipicos de tapa transparente) y adicional 2 reles (de armazon negro y similares a los d*E* automovil.
> an empleado un zelio soft utilizando solo una entrada I1 y tres entradas analogicas IB IC ID, LAS SALIDAS son Q1 al Q4 y las 4 estan utilizadas.quise rrecorrer toda la cableria y extraerme el circuito.pero me *QU*ede corto de tiempo.
> lo que pienso hacer es colocar una llave que desde el tablero del grupo me pueda arrancar el grupo para ver su operatividad pero en lo*▄*q*UE* concierne a motores diesel ando medio desconcertado. hasta donde entiendo es lo del motor de arranque y q*UE* ahy un precalentador.
> ...



*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 18, 2010)

Una sola vez trabajé con un tablero de este tipo totalmente automático. El mismo consistía en varios relés, algunos comunes, otros temporizados. Funcionaba de la siguiente manera: se cortaba la luz, desconectaba la alimentación principal del circuito, arrancaba el grupo electrógeno, testeaba que la tensión del grupo estuviera correcta y conectaba el grupo. En este punto desatendía el resto de cosas excepto la tensión de línea, y cuando se restablecía, por unos minutos seguía monitoreándola y si todo estaba bien, desconectaba el grupo, volvía a conectar a la línea principal y apagaba el grupo.
El grupo estaba constantemente con una resistencia y termostato manteniendo la temperatura del agua para que arrancara fácilmente.
Para mantenimiento del grupo, pruebas y esas cosas, tenía un arranque manual el cual no interfería con el resto del funcionamiento. Simplemente se arrancaba, se controlaba la carga de baterías, etc.

Con el otro que trabajé era mucho más rudimentario, una bruta llave a palanca, arrancar el grupo y hacer la inversión de la llave.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 19, 2010)

Si realmente los equipos nuevos tiene infinidad de prestaciones como  mediciones y visualizacion  de tension, corriente y potencia, ademas de  tension de bateria etc etc
Generalmente los que uso tienen lo siguiente y funcionan asi:

Monitoreo de tension y frecuencia en el suministro normal (compañian local de  energia)
Monitoreo de secuencia de fase dl suministro normal (indicado para equipos trifasicos como motores etc
Monitoreo de tension y frecuencia en el suministro de emergencia (Grupo electrogeno)

Constantemente se monitore la tension de linea por ser la de prioridad  si esta dentro de los parametros se activa el rele que acciona del contactor (o  interruptor doble tiro) que conecta el suministro normal a la carga y se queda monitoreando la tensionde normal.

Llegado el caso que falla la tension de normal por baja o alta tension y por frecuencia (caso raro) se espera un tiempo produncial (2-3 seg) y si el fallo continua se da la orden de incicio del grupo electrogeno a travez de la señal APE, esta señal enciende el grupos siempre que este se encuentre ebn el modo AUTO, cuando el generador alcanzza la tension correcta y frecuencia  se activa  el rele del contactor (o  interruptor doble tiro) que conecta el suministro de emergencia  a la carga  y se monitore ahora la tensionde emergencia y la de normal. La de normal para detectar cuando se normaliza y la de emergencia para detectar fallos en el funcionamiento del grupo, si no se normaliza el suministrod e normal continua sin cambios, si se normaliza se espera un tiempo para asegurar la normalizada y se da la orden de apgado al contactor de emergencia y luego el endendido del contactor de normal, y se sigue monitoreando la tension de normal, se espera un tiempo (3-4 minutos) para permitir al grupo electrogeno trabajar en vacio (sin carga) para que se enfrie y luego se apaga y regresa al estado incial.
Las opcines de arranque  e intentos de encendido del grupo sya son propias del control del grupo y no del equipo de transferencia o ATS, cualquier duda comentame, chauuuuuuuu

PD: me parece exagerado y falta de recurso (de quien instala) el uso de un PLC para eso


----------



## pandacba (Dic 24, 2010)

Un PLC, excede largamente, ya que lo necesario, para este tipo de cosas si bien parecen muchas no es asi, un micro PLC o rele inteligente es un poco más apropiado, pero aún asi el coste es elevado y hay bastante cosas por poner alrededor del mismo. 
Un sistema basado en microcontrolador es lo más conveniente por prestaciones y flexibilidad, de echo por aqui hay varios ingenieros que hacen tableros totalmente automáticos, como menciono Black y lo hacen basado en microcontrolador, los ha echo para clinicas, tiendas comerciales, viviendas, industria, etc, y en ese etc, para una conocida empresa de servicios de internet cuyos servidores estan en un tambien muy conocido edificio y cuyos generadoes entan en la azotea....

En particular con otro ing amigo hemos realizado este tipo de tableros y lo hemos basado en microcontrolador con gran eficiencia, y funcionamiento sin fallos por varios años


----------



## rascueso (Dic 24, 2010)

Fbesil muy muy interesante lo tuyo.. mil gracias! ni bien pasen las fiestas me pongo con esto yo arme varios tableros pero con LOGO! (adjunto fotos de 1) pero el costo es elevado. Una vez mas gracias por compartirlo saludos!
Felices fiestas para todos!


----------



## rascueso (Ene 26, 2011)

Que tal amigos.. quería preguntarles si pudieron avanzar un poco en este proyecto ya que yo por mi parte estoy muy muy frenado no me doy cuenta cuales son las conexiones y no conozco algunos de los componentes. Si alguien pudo hacer un plano mas avanzado se lo agradecería. saludos


----------



## materere (Feb 16, 2011)

Buenas, soy Marcos Díaz y estoy metido en la fabricacion del circuito de transferencia para grupo electrogeno.

Tengo varias dudas acerca del circuito que publicaste.
1º si todos los transistores son BC337
2º es una llave o contacto de un relay la que se encuentra debajo de "llave manual" cerca del diodo y dice aut/man?

Te paso el sch que hice apartir de ese circuito para que puedas coroborar de que todo este bien en cuanto a valores y conexioes.





http://www.mediafire.com/?ikpl6c3uno31cni
 
He leido que estabas haciendo la version que es con pic, si ya lo terminaste te pido por favor me pases el circuito. Porque la verdad necesito.

En cuanto a electronica tengo conocimientos casi medios, actualmente estoy reparando monitores y eso. pero no tengo capacidad o conocimientos para crear propios circuitor necesito alguien como vos jeje.

Desde ya perdona las molestias, se que no tienes mucho tiempo, pero espero tu respuesta.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 16, 2011)

materere dijo:


> Buenas, soy Marcos Díaz y estoy metido en la fabricacion del circuito de transferencia para grupo electrogeno.
> 
> Tengo varias dudas acerca del circuito que publicaste.
> 1º si todos los transistores son BC337
> ...



Postea los adjuntos de forma que no se necesite tener un programa especifico para verlo, asi es dificil ayudarte, chauuuuuu


----------



## materere (Feb 16, 2011)

DUDAS:
1º si todos los transistores son BC337 escepto el darlingtone.
2º es una llave o contacto de un relay la que se encuentra debajo de "llave manual" cerca del diodo y dice aut/man?

Te paso el sch que hice apartir de ese circuito para que puedas coroborar de que todo este bien en cuanto a valores y conexioes.

He leido que estabas haciendo la version que es con pic, si ya lo  terminaste te pido por favor me pases el circuito. Porque la verdad  necesito.

En cuanto a electronica tengo conocimientos casi medios, actualmente  estoy reparando monitores y eso. pero no tengo capacidad o conocimientos  para crear propios circuitor necesito alguien como vos jeje.

Desde ya perdona las molestias, se que no tienes mucho tiempo, pero espero tu respuesta.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 16, 2011)

materere dijo:


> Disculpa, pasa que no encontraba la opcion para adjuntar archivos.
> 
> DUDAS:
> 1º si todos los transistores son BC337 escepto el darlingtone.
> ...



Igual al anterior, NO SE PUEDE VER EL ARCHIVO pues se necesita un programa especifico, con que soft lo hiciste?? crees que todo usamos el mismo soft?  postealo como imagen o un dibujo asi TODOS lo podemos ver, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## materere (Feb 16, 2011)

Buenas de vuelta, perdona, te adjunto en dos formatos en imagen png y el que se reproduce con el eagle de extencion sch. Espero puedan ayudarme perdonen las molestias
Ver el archivo adjunto Transf.rar

El pcb esta listo como para generarlo, pero no lo hago todavia poruqe quiero asegurarme de que como arme este bien.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 16, 2011)

No creo que los TRs sean importantes pues solo estan funcioan como switches de hecho cualquiera te podra servir  (2n2222 o 2n3904) lo otro si es una llave de 1 polo-2 posiciones, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## zelectronica (Feb 16, 2011)

Saludos colega, puedes usar un simulador como el LiveWire y de esta manera podras verificar si el circuito es funcional. El programa lo puedes bajar desde de la red, vale la pena probarlo colega ya que se ve interezante el proyecto.


----------



## materere (Feb 17, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/13376-fbesil/Hola fbesil:
Queria saber si terminaste de crear el  circuito de transferencia automatica pero en la version con pic, y para  preguntarte si sirve para este proyecto el micro PIC16F877-04/P, porque lo compre que era para otro proyecto de controlador para bateria electronica pero que puede esperar.

Desde ya gracias y perdona las molestias. nos vemos


----------



## zelectronica (Mar 5, 2011)

saludos colegas, revisando mi "repetorio" de revistas de electronica hallé un documento de un proyecto publicado por Luis Horacio Rodriguez sobre una placa de Arranque Automatico de un grupo Electrogeno con tres intentos de arranque en intervalos de cinco segundos, aca les dejo el documento, yo empece a fabricarlo, luego les comento.


----------



## materere (Mar 9, 2011)

Muy bueno tu aporte zelectronica.
Yo termine de armar el otro circuito que aporto fbsil pero no lo pude hacer arrancar. Lo que aprovecho para preguntar si alguien testeo ese circuito. Sino tendre que armar el tuyo. Saludos y gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## zelectronica (Mar 9, 2011)

Saludos colega, realicé el conexionado del proyecto en protoboard, no antes de simularlo con el livewire, en ambos fue un exito, solo que hay que hacer una pequeña modificacion. 
La conexion entre la pata 15 y 7 de CI-2 no va imagino que debio ser un error de imprenta. la otra modificacion que realicé fue en el CI-1 en las bases de tiempo, a R1 le cambie el valor por 1K e intercalé una resistencia de 72K entre los pines 6 y 7. La R de 72K es un arreglo de dos R de 100K en paralelo y una en serie de 22K. De esta manera se obtiene una frecuencia de 0,099HZ siendo T1 de 5058,9ms y T2 de 4989,6ms. Seguiré formando este sistema con temposizadores y relés. Un abrazo amigos hasta pronto.


----------



## materere (Mar 14, 2011)

Buenisimo, manos a la obra. Dentro de estos dias me pongo a armar este circuito y te cuento como me fue, y respecto al limewire le tenia poca confianza pero por lo que decis zelectronica se ve que anda bien.

Saludos estamos en contacto


----------



## zelectronica (Mar 14, 2011)

Saludos colega, efectivamente es muy bueno ese programa yo realicé hasta el impreso con él, te recuerdo que esta placa es solo un sistema de arranque con un lapso de tiempo de 5 sg en estado alto y 5 sg en estado bajo durante tres intentos (mi grupo Electrogeno arranca en el primer intento). Ahora debes implementar un temporizador de 7 a 10 sg para precalentamiento, luego el relé de ese temporizador va a energizar esta placa de Arranque el resto lo dice el texto. Tambien debes implementar un sistema de enclavamiento electrico entre ambos contactores, me refiero al de red y al de planta. para finalizar debes tambien realizar un temporizador entre 6 y 10 min para que el generador trabaje sin carga y de este modo logre un lapso de enfriamiento antes de apagarse, de esta manera tendras un sistema de transferencia completo al cual podras anexarle un horometro, voltimetro AC y DC, hasta un amperimetro un cargador de baterias, etc. Bien, estamos en contacto colega cualquier duda pega un grito jejeje y te auxilio.


----------



## carloselastico (Jul 25, 2011)

Buenas zenelectronica, justo necesito arrancar un pequeño grupo y pensaba hacerlo con relés enclavados y retardados para hacer la maniobra de arranque de la llave. He visto lo que has colgado y se ajusta justo a lo que necesito, ¿podrias colgar el archivo de livewire con las modificaciones que has hecho para ver la simulación? Muchas gracias de antemano y saludos desde España!


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 25, 2011)

compra un analizador de fases y listo


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2011)

Podes explicar mejor a que te referis electromecánico?


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 26, 2011)

digo comprar un analizador de fases el cual esta constantemente controlando las fases de entrada o compania al fallar habilita el arranque y desavilita el contactor de compania y con un timer se controla el arranque hasta que se pega un rele con el generador el cual desactiva este timer y pasa al otro controlador de fase del grupo pero el problema que existe es que si se pone una transferencia automatica si o si hay que poner un acelerador automatico al generador cosa no simple ni economica tambien existen muchos modulos integrados de control de fases de grupo y compania hay una gente rosarina que hace uno muy bueno y barato
aca dejo la vista de una echa mediante este modo
http://images03.evisos.cl/images/advertisements/2010/07/07/tablero-transferencia-automaacutetica-grupo-electroacutegeno-45_357af8a8_2.jpg
http://www.circuitocinco.com/sitebuilder/images/TransfAGGcontrol-207x360.jpg

y aca problema solucionado

http://www.controlarg.com.ar/images/Manual%20TA380%20V1.0.pdf


----------



## rascueso (Jul 26, 2011)

me parece ami o lo que se gasta en los 2 omron ya compra un plc?


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 26, 2011)

rascueso dijo:


> me parece ami o lo que se gasta en los 2 omron ya compra un plc?


puede ser pero con el plc no hacemos nada faltan
los modulos traductores para AC y DC
los modulos de entrada y salidas mmm no se ,,,!


----------



## rascueso (Jul 27, 2011)

noo yo los armo con plc y la señal se la dan 4 relesitos.. mira unas paginas anteriores hay una foto de un tablero que arme hace rato

_aca_ estan las fotos


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 27, 2011)

rascueso dijo:


> noo yo los armo con plc y la señal se la dan 4 relesitos.. mira unas paginas anteriores hay una foto de un tablero que arme hace rato
> 
> _aca_ estan las fotos



y como controlas con un plc el estado de fases, los 380 volt en sus 3 fases osea sobre tensión subtension y  frecuencia


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

Donde entendes en los ultimos post que se habla de un generador trifásico? solo veo que se menciona un pequeño generador..........

Por otro lado me llama la atención que subestimes de esa manera la capacidad de lo PLC


----------



## rascueso (Jul 29, 2011)

con los 4 reles no hay forma de poder controlar el estado de las fases eso es solamente para que detecte ausencia de fases y que haga la secuencia de encendido/transferencia.
pero... podes sumarle un analizador y mandar el n/o a una de las entradas y de esa forma anulas 3 de los reles.
para acelerar el grupo hasta que llegue a la frecuencia justa... lo podes hacer con un trafo comun de dicro 12v + una resistencia + un diodo conectado a la entrada I5 (si mal no recuerdo) del plc siemens logo! yo tengo uno aut de esa forma.. es un grupo casero motor perkins y anda de maravilllllas.
salutes!
PD: amigo panda ahora te mando un mp te voy a contar unas cosillas


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 30, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Donde entendes en los ultimos post que se habla de un generador trifásico? solo veo que se menciona un pequeño generador..........
> 
> Por otro lado me llama la atención que subestimes de esa manera la capacidad de lo PLC



nooooo subestimo para nada al contrario lo que quise decir que no es tan light controlar un grupo por mas que se a monofacico con un plc dejas muchas cosas al azar y la idea de automatizar es que sea completamente autonomo y seguro,  atendi los grupo de telefonica de argentina por 4 años con transferencia desarrolladas por siemens, otros con plc caipe , y con otros controladores del tipo enlatados y todos estos grupos son 100% autonomos estoy mal acostumbrado


----------



## lfmol (Dic 30, 2012)

rascueso dijo:


> con los 4 reles no hay forma de poder controlar el estado de las fases eso es solamente para que detecte ausencia de fases y que haga la secuencia de encendido/transferencia.
> pero... podes sumarle un analizador y mandar el n/o a una de las entradas y de esa forma anulas 3 de los reles.
> para acelerar el grupo hasta que llegue a la frecuencia justa... lo podes hacer con un trafo comun de dicro 12v + una resistencia + un diodo conectado a la entrada I5 (si mal no recuerdo) del plc siemens logo! yo tengo uno aut de esa forma.. es un grupo casero motor perkins y anda de maravilllllas.
> salutes!
> PD: amigo panda ahora te mando un mp te voy a contar unas cosillas



Hola!

Me interesa mucho el tema, y quiero adentrarme más en ello. Necesito hacer un sistema de transferencia automática generador grupo, pero tengo algunas inquietudes...Me podes explicar cómo hacerlo mediante un PLC. Estaba viendo en las páginas anteriores el que está hecho con el 555 y me pareció muy interesante, pero creo que es más fácil con un PLC ( por que ya he programado algunos jajaja). Otra duda es respecto al relé de arranque del generador...Va conectado directamente al motor de arranque del motor, o cómo va conectado? Cuál es la corriente con la que debo dimensionar ese relé? Por ejemplo si es un generador de 10 KVA, seria dividir los 10 KVA entre 12 Volts?

Saludos y muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## rascueso (Dic 30, 2012)

amigo yo uso reles comunes que se usan en los autos... solo tenes que copiar el funcionamiento de la llave encendido del grupo.
1 rele para contacto otro para arranque y otro para parada... y si queres controlar el cebador tenes que usar 2 reles inversores conectados a un motor de cierre centralizado. por lo menos asi lo hago yo y nunca me fallaron......... saludossss


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 30, 2012)

rascueso dijo:


> amigo yo uso reles comunes que se usan en los autos... solo tenes que copiar el funcionamiento de la llave encendido del grupo.
> 1 rele para contacto otro para arranque y otro para parada... y si queres controlar el cebador tenes que usar 2 reles inversores conectados a un motor de cierre centralizado. por lo menos asi lo hago yo y nunca me fallaron......... saludossss



No estaras confundiendo el arranque del grupo electrogeno con el sistema ATS de transferencia automatica???


----------



## rascueso (Dic 31, 2012)

mmmm.... agarre el chancho por las bo.... esto me confundió 


> Otra duda es respecto al relé de arranque del generador...


----------



## lfmol (Dic 31, 2012)

Muchas gracias Racueso!!!

Si. Mi duda principal es respecto a las conexiones que tengo que hacer en el motor de arranque.
Tengo que colocar 3 relés que puenteen el arranque, relé de encendido, y relé de apagado? El de contacto es le que está permanentemente encendido mientras funciona el generador? Ahh y otra duda, es sobre el cebador. Que beneficios aporta?

Saludos amigo y feliz año nuevo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2012)

lfmol dijo:


> ..Tengo que colocar 3 relés que puenteen el arranque, relé de encendido, y relé de apagado? El de contacto es le que está permanentemente encendido mientras funciona el generador? Ahh y otra duda, es sobre el cebador. _*Que beneficios aporta?*_
> 
> Saludos amigo y feliz año nuevo!



Al igual que en un automóvil sin computadora (ECU), facilita el arranque en frío.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 31, 2012)

lfmol dijo:


> Muchas gracias Racueso!!!
> 
> Si. Mi duda principal es respecto a las conexiones que tengo que hacer en el motor de arranque.
> Tengo que colocar 3 relés que puenteen el arranque, relé de encendido, y relé de apagado? El de contacto es le que está permanentemente encendido mientras funciona el generador? Ahh y otra duda, es sobre el cebador. Que beneficios aporta?
> ...


En grupos electrogenos diesel, el precalentador o cebador mantiene de forma ironica el agua del sistema de refrigeracion caliente, esta agua como recorre todo el bloque del motor facilita el arranque en frio para sistemas de emergencia, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## HugErh (Ene 3, 2013)

Buen día.
El tema de las transferencias automáticas puede ser bastante simple, dependiendo de las prestaciones que se requieran. Es importante tener en cuenta algunas cosas.
Primero recomendaría hacerlo con un PLC, incluso un Logo sería adecuado.
Muy importante es que los interruptores de potencia (el de línea y el de generador) no estén conectados al mismo tiempo, lo que se evita por cableado en la sección de control. Si se requiere conectar el generador junto con la línea es necesario sincronizar el generador, pero no es el caso en este tema que se discute aqui. Si se llegase a conectar el generador a la línea, estando este parado y la línea con tensión, se daña la excitación y hasta podría dañarse el generador.
Para supervisar la línea recomiendo algún rele de falta de fase y no reles convencionales. Hay gran variedad de estos dispositivos y no son muy caros.
Algunos detalles importantes a tener en cuenta:
1. El sistema funciona respaldado por baterias, por lo tanto éstas deben estar en buen estado en todo momento. En lo posible baterías independientes de la del motor.
2. Cada cierto tiempo, por ejemplo una vez por semana, poner en marcha el grupo (no es necesario conectarle carga) para asegurar que esté en condiciones para un arranque de emergencia.
3. Tener en cuenta control del tanque de combustible, si se requiere precalentamiento, supervisión de presión de aceite, temperatura, etc.
Puede que en este momento se me pase alguna observación, pero si puedo colaborar en algo más lo hago con todo gusto.

Saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 3, 2013)

Bueno lo de los interruptores ya se soluciona con un interruptor doble-tiro algo asi como un switch de 2 posiciones donde solo 1 entrada esta conectada a diferencia de los sistemas con contactores que eventualmente se podia quedar pegado y no tenia enclave mecanico, se usa el enclave mecanico y electrico cuando se usan contactores que ya hay muy buenos como los electronicos que trabajan con AC-DC y desde 85V hasta 240V, lo del control es importante, unos equipos aca en mi pais usan como fuente de alimentacion del control la misma señal de las 3 fases de entrada del suministro de normal y/o las entradas del generador de emergencia, prestaciones las que se quieran tener como control de secuencia de fase, baja tension, alta tension, ausencia de 1 fase, bja y alta frecuencia  (ojo no confundir con las prestaciones del control del generador) etc etc, en algun control encontre tambien que se podia programar los tiempos de ejercitacion del sistema de emergencia, esta opcion enciende el sistema de emergencia en ciertos horarios previamente programados para "ejercitar" el motor del generador, con todo lo que ello conlleva y ademas la tension generada sea usada por la carga, en otras cosas simula un fallo en la entrada de normal periodicamente, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 3, 2013)

Para evitarse dolores de cabeza woodward fabrica unos sistemas de transferencia de red a emergencia con muchas opciones que incluso permiten colocar varios generadores en paralelo para aumentar la carga, (Generacion modo Isocrono).

Saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 3, 2013)

La sincronizacion de los equipos generadores la hace el mismo equipo?? o se debe agregar otros equipos??


----------



## lfmol (Ene 3, 2013)

Hola a todos!!!

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas. La verdad es que aunque hay sistemas que ya prácticamente lo hacen todo, a mi me gustaría diseñarlo. O por lo menos saber bien cómo funciona. Lo del enclavamiento lo eléctrico y mecánico lo tengo bien claro. Lo que no lo veo del todo claro es la parte que hace el encendido y apagado  automático. Estaba viendo que cuando detecta que no hay energía se da la ordén a un relé. 

Si pueden postear de nuevo cómo funciona el circuito , y la forma de la conexión del relé de arranque y las partes que se puedan modificar en el sistema de encendido del generador se los agradecería mucho.

Saludos!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 3, 2013)

fdesergio dijo:


> La sincronizacion de los equipos generadores la hace el mismo equipo?? o se debe agregar otros equipos??




Las hace el mismo equipo y dependiendo de la demanda de potencia el mete o saca los generadores por si mismo.

Obviamente se debe de tener frecuencimetros, y valores de voltaje y corriente para que el equipo regule la corriente reactiva y activa a suministrar!!

Saludos


----------



## HugErh (Ene 3, 2013)

Si, existen equipos ya listos para usar. Hay otros además de Woodward, no los he visto en funcionamiento, pero al menos los de Woodward deberían ser buenos (trabajé con otros productos de esta marca). Las configuraciones son muy variadas y se deben indicar al momento del pedido; así también varía el precio.
Una buena idea sería bajarse las hojas de datos de estos equipos y usarlos de referencia para un diseño propio...
Respecto a la puesta en marcha, yo lo desarrollaría tal cual hacemos al poner en marcha el coche.
Una observación para quien quiera poner en funcionamiento en paralelo: el generador debe estar preparado para funcionamiento en paralelo; normalmente no lo estan. En paralelo se debe tomar el voltage y la corriente de carga del generador y actuar sobre el AVR para tener control del factor de potencia...

Saludos!


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 3, 2013)

lfmol dijo:


> Hola a todos!!!
> 
> Muchas gracias por sus respuestas. La verdad es que aunque hay sistemas que ya prácticamente lo hacen todo, a mi me gustaría diseñarlo. O por lo menos saber bien cómo funciona. Lo del enclavamiento lo eléctrico y mecánico lo tengo bien claro. Lo que no lo veo del todo claro es la parte que hace el encendido y apagado  automático. Estaba viendo que cuando detecta que no hay energía se da la ordén a un relé.
> 
> ...


Para que la ATS funcione bien el grupo electrogeno debe SI o SI tener arranque remoto, solo asi la ATS lo enciende, algunos grupos viejos no tienen eso, por lo cual se debe adicionar un ARRANCADOR automatico, ahi creo esta tu confusion, el arrancador automatico del grupo debe hacer lo siguiente:

1-Monitorear la tension de la bateria de arranque.
2- Abrir el switch, (cuando se da la orden de encendido remoto APE) en esta caso se le aplica tension  a la bomba de combustible (en un sistema diesel)
3-Dar los arranque necesarios (aplicar tension al relevo del arranque)
Supervisar la presion de (no recuerdo si combustible o aceite) y cuando llega a cierta presion entiende que la maquina arranco, si no es asi hace secunecia de intentos digamos 3 secuencias de 3 intentos con intervalos de 5 seg (para descansar el arranque)
si no se produce el arranque se deduce que hay un fallo y debe avisar.
si arranca simplemente se queda alimentando la bomba de combustible y monitoreando presion de aceite y combustible para parar la maquina en caso de alguna falla de estas , hasta cuando le llega la orden de apagado y desconecta la bomba


----------



## lfmol (Ene 3, 2013)

fdesergio dijo:


> Para que la ATS funcione bien el grupo electrogeno debe SI o SI tener arranque remoto, solo asi la ATS lo enciende, algunos grupos viejos no tienen eso, por lo cual se debe adicionar un ARRANCADOR automatico, ahi creo esta tu confusion, el arrancador automatico del grupo debe hacer lo siguiente:
> 
> 1-Monitorear la tension de la bateria de arranque.
> 2- Abrir el switch, (cuando se da la orden de encendido remoto APE) en esta caso se le aplica tension  a la bomba de combustible (en un sistema diesel)
> ...



Ok. Muchas gracias FdSergio...ahora todo está más claro. 
Pero en el paso 2, lo puedes explicar un poquito mejor. Que es APE? Sería abrir o cerrar el switch? Veo que básicamente para que el motor permanezca encendido sólo hay que mantener con tensión la bomba de combustible, y para apagar el motor basta con quitar la tensión. Sería  un relé  para la bomba (accionado durante el tiempo que esté encendido), Y otro relé para el motor de arranque? Además del sensor de presión de aceite.

Saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 3, 2013)

APE hasta donde se  es el acronimo de "Automatic Power Engine" en otras palabras es el encendido automatico o remoto del grupo, generalmente se usa un par de contactos que son los que el ATS pone en corto y desde ahi comienza el encendido remoto, esto quiere decir que el ATS tiene unas salidas llamadas APE que no son mas que los contactos NA de un relevo que al activarse se cierran y dan la orden al arranque automatico o arrancador.  Por lo de mas subo unas  PTT de un curso que realizamos en el año 1998 y estos documentos nos lo dieron en la empresa que fabrica las ATS, cualquier duda grita fuerteeeeeee, chauuuuuuuu

El dato que se pasaba por alto es que el arrancador supervisa la presion de aceite si esta sube a lo normal  sabe que la maquina funciona OK y asi detiene los intentos de arranque, chauuuuuu


----------



## lfmol (Ene 3, 2013)

fdesergio dijo:


> APE hasta donde se  es el acronimo de "Automatic Power Engine" en otras palabras es el encendido automatico o remoto del grupo, generalmente se usa un par de contactos que son los que el ATS pone en corto y desde ahi comienza el encendido remoto, esto quiere decir que el ATS tiene unas salidas llamadas APE que no son mas que los contactos NA de un relevo que al activarse se cierran y dan la orden al arranque automatico o arrancador.  Por lo de mas subo unas  PTT de un curso que realizamos en el año 1998 y estos documentos nos lo dieron en la empresa que fabrica las ATS, cualquier duda grita fuerteeeeeee, chauuuuuuuu
> 
> El dato que se pasaba por alto es que el arrancador supervisa la presion de aceite si esta sube a lo normal  sabe que la maquina funciona OK y asi detiene los intentos de arranque, chauuuuuu



Ok, Muchas gracias! Muy completa la información! 
Si es mucho pedirte, tenés un sistema de ATS  controlado por PLC'S?
Saludooooos, y grito fuerte jajajaja


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 3, 2013)

NO, con PLCs nada, la verdad como comente antes es un desperdicio colocar un equipo para eso nada mas, se puede trabajar a ahcer con un PIC y por demas es sencillo, chauuuuuu


----------



## chaval222 (Ene 6, 2013)

fbesil dijo:


> Te envio este con integrados 555 que funciona muy bién



Porfa me podrías pasar el circuito te lo agradceria mucho


----------



## lfmol (Ene 7, 2013)

fdesergio dijo:


> NO, con PLCs nada, la verdad como comente antes es un desperdicio colocar un equipo para eso nada mas, se puede trabajar a ahcer con un PIC y por demas es sencillo, chauuuuuu



Hola!!!

Una vez más molestandote. El diagrama que se muestra adjunto de fbesil no es para generadores que llevan incluido el APE integrado, verdad? Es por que se le hacen modificaciones a la llave de encendido. Y según lo que comentastes en el post anterior, uno le incorpora el APE  en ese diseño verdad? 

Tenés alguno con PIC de casualidad?

Muchas gracias de antemano

Saludos!


----------



## Cdma System (Jun 24, 2013)

hola comento que me compre un grupo electrogeno de 10KVA pero solo tiene el encendido con la llave, me compre el tablero de transferencia pero aun asi tengo que hacerle unos artilugios con relays en la llave, lapregunta es si me podrian pasar un diagrama de conecciones de la llave con los 3 relays que ya tengo comprado? despues las conecciones estan todas marcadas, el unico problema es en la llave del grupo
muchas gracias


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 25, 2013)

tendrias que pasar mas informacion que es lo que compraste marca modelo circuito  etc


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 8, 2013)

ya solucioné el trabajo 
gracias


----------



## luiggi1954 (Nov 25, 2013)

zelectronica dijo:


> Saludos colega, realicé el conexionado del proyecto en protoboard, no antes de simularlo con el livewire, en ambos fue un exito, solo que hay que hacer una pequeña modificacion.
> La conexion entre la pata 15 y 7 de CI-2 no va imagino que debio ser un error de imprenta. la otra modificacion que realicé fue en el CI-1 en las bases de tiempo, a R1 le cambie el valor por 1K e intercalé una resistencia de 72K entre los pines 6 y 7. La R de 72K es un arreglo de dos R de 100K en paralelo y una en serie de 22K. De esta manera se obtiene una frecuencia de 0,099HZ siendo T1 de 5058,9ms y T2 de 4989,6ms. Seguiré formando este sistema con temposizadores y relés. Un abrazo amigos hasta pronto.


 
Quisiera saber como solucionaste la conexion e/ 15 y 7 de ci2, las eliminaste ? como se conectan las terminales 1-2-5 y 6 del CI3(CD4011). GRACIAS POR TU APORTE, me olvidaba este circuito no chequea presion de aceite, tº, , Hay alguna forma de implementarlo en esta misma placa. gracias




fbesil dijo:


> Si necesitas ayuda y tienes idea de conectar contactores, temporizadores, te puedo dar una mano.
> Actualmente me dedico a la automatización de grupos electrógenos usando PLC especificos son muy caros para uso propio, pero los primeros los hice con el archiconocido 555.
> Lo que dice Erkillo es totalmente correcto, seguridad primero y mucha atención en lo que se hace...


 
ESTIMADO FBESIL: He realizado una copia de tu circuito segunlo explicado y visto ellas son
segun mi diagrama 
1) T1= TIP 41 o hay que agregar un bc337? si es esto ultimo como sedia el esquema o bien se puede reemplazar por un TIP 122 segun indico el amigo Materere
") Los esquemas LL1 - rele contacto-B1- el B4 y presostato P estan bien interpretados , es asi?
3) me falta el valor de R19 en tu esquema no se vio
4) Todos los diodos desde D4 al D12 son 1N4007

Te adjunto el esquema por mi dibujado para que puedas ver las referencias


----------



## zelectronica (Nov 25, 2013)

luiggi1954 dijo:


> Quisiera saber como solucionaste la conexion e/ 15 y 7 de ci2, las eliminaste ? como se conectan las terminales 1-2-5 y 6 del CI3(CD4011). GRACIAS POR TU APORTE, me olvidaba este circuito no chequea presion de aceite, tº, , Hay alguna forma de implementarlo en esta misma placa. gracias
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Saludos mi estimado, envie respuestas equivocadas disculpen, voy a reenviar cada una de ellas a sus respectivos lugares, reitero mis disculpas


----------



## zelectronica (Dic 8, 2013)

Amigo luiggi1954
Aca te envio el diagrama de la plaqueta del tranfer y la forma como la implemente en todo el sistema de control control, SF es un supervisor de fase, cualquier pregunta al respecto con gusto te la respondere.


----------



## luiggi1954 (Dic 10, 2013)

gracias  zele por tu ayuda , voy a tomarme el tiempo para analizarlo y te cuento si hay o surgen dudas , Un abrazo , un amigo Luiggi


----------



## pipex (May 27, 2014)

PD: me parece exagerado y falta de recurso (de quien instala) el uso de un PLC para eso[/QUOTE]

Que tal, soy nuevo en el foro, quería consultarles esta duda, ya que tambien estoy en el diseño de un Tablero de transferencia Automática. La verdad es que habia pensado en utilizar un micro PLC de 8 entredas (se que me sobraran muchas ya que con suerte usare 2 0 3) y 4 salidas, un PLC Zelio específicamente, me cuesta como 120 dolares aproximadamente. De micro controladores la verdad es que no se mucho, pero si es mas conveniente usar un uC. Lo aría. 

¿que me recomiendan? aunque no influye es para un generador de 500KVA
se agradece la respuesta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2014)

Fijate que los tableros automáticos de transferencia ya se venden hechos , fijate su precio y el del PLC

Saludos !


----------



## pipex (May 27, 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta,
 pero mi tema va en que yo quiero vender los tableros de transferencia por lo tanto yo los diseñaria. Si los comprara echos y luego los revendo, no seria mucha mi utilidad. Y en relacion al precio PLC hasta ahora si me es rentable, pero quizas con un micro controlador podria hacerlo mas rentable aun.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2014)

Entonces migrate a pics que son mas baratos


----------



## torres.electronico (May 28, 2014)

Hacer un control de transferencia con un micro es sencillo; O sea, detectar ausencia de red, dar arranque (el tiempo de ignicion del burro me tiene preocupado) e intentar 3 o cuatro veces hasta que detecte tension y frecuencia para pasar al siguiente paso (Conmutar) y luego al detectar presencia de red, esperar unos minutos y conmutar nuevamente, creeria que no es cosa de otro mundo...
En lo que va de las semana, me hago un espacio y armo algo para compartir...
Como entrada, en vez de implementar una resistencia de 1Mega como lo sugiere una nota de microchip, se puede emplear un sencillo relay con bobina de 220VAC o bien, se puede emplear alago asi





(fuente= https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/obtener-senal-digital-220vac-1-activo-0-activo-82813/ )
pero hay que ver disponibilidad de ese opto... No descarto la opcion del zenner...pero la evito


----------



## soro (May 29, 2014)

Hola, es una suerte encontrar este hilo con actividad reciente ya que tengo un problema relacionado con el tema. Si corresponde abrir un hilo aparte lo haré.

Resulta que precisamente me han pedido diseñar una placa para reemplazar un Power Command específico y si bien suelo reparar placas así otra cosa es diseñar. Tengo que respetar pinout y funciones. El control debe permitir seleccionar entre tensión de entrada trifásica o monofásica (lo típico será usar trifásica) y para testear el funcionamiento del grupo electrógeno mide una sola fase aunque sea trifásico. La medición es entre fase y neutro y debe detectar baja tensión, sobre tensión, falta de fase o la poco probable falla de frecuencia.

Dicho esto comento *tengo problemas con la medición de tensión*. He leído mucho, especialmente en este foro, sobre la medición de tensión con PIC y he probado varios circuitos (y quemado componentes como corresponde), el último es el de la figura que adjunto. Simplemente adapta la señal alterna mediante un operacional y el PIC toma valores de la onda mediante el convertidor A/D y almacena el valor pico.

La medición no me da mayores problemas...._mientras tenga las 3 fases conectadas_. Mido en trifásica correctamente cada fase hasta que simulo la falla de una, quedando 2 con tensión y la otra "cortada", y ahí modifica el resultado de la medición ¿se entiende?. Por ejemplo, con las 3 fases conectadas mido un valor de 220, pero al desconectar una, las otras 2 pasan a medir 270 (y la cortada cero), y si solo conecto una mide 310. Supongo que podría darle una solución por software pero no es lo ideal.

¿Alguien puede darme una mano con el circuito de entrada? En la figura se muestra el circuito de entrada con un operacional para cada fase (3 para la alimentación comercial o normal y 1 para la del generador) siendo los neutros comunes y las líneas que van al osciloscopio deben ir en realidad a los pines ADC del PIC, en este caso un 16f818. En el simulador que usé, Multisim 11 no hay variaciones en los valores que muestra el osciloscopio al cortar alguna fase.

Espero que la explicación se entienda y que alguno de los buenos cerebros que alimentan el foro pueda ayudarme.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2014)

Si no hacés divisores de tensión vas a incendiar todo !


----------



## soro (May 29, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si no hacés divisores de tensión vas a incendiar todo !



Hace tiempo que no trabajo en electronica, no tengo mucha práctica y la memoria me falla, ademas nunca me llevé bien con el diseño jeje ¿podrias explicarte?

De hecho, la placa que necesito reemplazar tiene una entrada similiar, con 5 resitencias de 1M y como proteccion un varistor...y es de marca Cumming, muy reconocida en el rubro. No puedo copiarla porque el pcb es mullticapa y no puedo seguir todas las pistas


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2014)

Un divisor de tensión para obtener un Voltaje compatible con el pic , sinó usa el Buscador que hay post con pics y lectura de tensión de línea.


----------



## soro (May 30, 2014)

Creo que fue lo primero que vi www.micropic.es/mpblog/2008/03/detector-tension-alterna-con-un-pic/ y el que peores resultados me dio con respecto al problema que tengo, que al faltar una fase se modifican los valores de tensión.

Te agradecería que me digas si ese enlace tiene información correcta o tengo que investigar mas sobre divisores de tensión.

Aprovecho para mostrarte una foto de la placa a reemplazar donde se aprecia que la medición la realiza mediante una resistencia (6 de 1M por seguridad y un varistor) directamente a un operacional, aunque posiblemente me esté perdiendo algo.


----------



## torres.electronico (May 30, 2014)

Hola soro... esa configuracion que esta en la placa ya la comenta turkito en este topico obteniendo buenos resultados:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/medir-corriente-alterna-pic-adc-5362/#post24968


----------



## torres.electronico (May 30, 2014)

fdesergio dijo:
			
		

> Se debe detetcra el nivle de la señal (voltaje) para determinar los umbrales inferiores y superiores determinados como correctos, ademas detectar la secuencia de fase, por lo demas es trabajable.



Hola Sergio, no entendi si el planteo era para mi asi lo tengo en cuenta, o si era para otro hilo...
En el foro hay un par de ejemplos de frecuencimetro y voltimetro.. Voy hacerme un espacio y voy armar una beta sencilla asi la comparto.
La idea es basicamente sensar la ausencia y o presencia de alimentacion de red; Arranque temporizado con hasta 2 o 3 intentos; Conmutacion cuando se estabiliza el generador y luego retorno de red cuando pase un par de minutos por si se vuelve a cortar el suministro de rd electrica...
El tema esta en que el cuadro que tengo en mente, es para un equipo chico y me preocupa que al hacer la conmutacion, tenga mucha carga... Si bien tienen proteccion,hay algunos equipo chinos con un termico bastante malo y podriamos dañarlo.
Digo de armar un control para un eqiupo chico por qe es lo unico que tengo a mano para hacer las pruebas reales... si alguien tiene un equipo trifasico, que me lo mande por correo y se lo devuelvo despues de hacer las pruebas  ... o mejor dicho, despues del invierno, por que acá en el sur esta haciendo frio y la calefaccion es plenamente electrica 

.... 

Bueno, edito mi mensaje para sumar el diseño del hardware... Me voy a inclinar por el hardware de Mario pero con una pequeña reforma; Osea, basicamente, el 1er 1/2 operacional es para acondicionar la señal analogica y entrarla en el ADC del micro y la otra mitad del operacional, para no dejarlo ahi solito sin hacer nada, lo empleo para disparar el transistor y asi obtener la señal digital que requiero para el conteo de la frecuencia.
Esta noche (dependiendo del suministro de coca cola y fernet) armo ls ultimas lineas que me falta del programa y lo subo... Todo depende si me hace o no compañia don branca


----------



## torres.electronico (May 30, 2014)

Aclaro por si no se entiende.... (Amarillo, señal analogica entrando al ADC para monitorear tension - Azul, señal saliente del transitor para el conteo de frecuencia - Rojo, tension saliente del trafo 220 - 2x9VAC)
Ver el archivo adjunto 111258


----------



## torres.electronico (May 30, 2014)

_*Bueno, acá los 1eros pasos en el proyecto para la automatizacion de un grupo electrogeno... *_






Hasta el momento ya tenemos:
1_Deteccion ausencia de Tension de Red
2_Monitor de Tension de Red
3_Monitor de Frecuencia de red
4_Conmutacion red-generador

Falta terminar:
1_Monitor de Tension de Generador
2_Monitor de Frecuencia de Generador
3_Deteccion Motor encendido
y algunos detalles mas...

Me gustaria que me digan cuantas veces seria ideal hacer el intento de encendido de motor, y que lapso de tiempo darle al burro de arranque para que no quede prendido en la corona del motor.
Como podran ver en el video, estoy teniendo problemas de RAM en mi AT286, por lo tanto la simulacion esta un tanto lenta... Para la deteccion de la tension y frecuencia del generador, sumo dos replicas del circuito que implemento para detectar tension y frecuencia de red, en otros dos puertos...
No se si se me escapa algo, o si quieren mencionar pasos para reformar lo que ya tengo... todo suma, saludos


----------



## soro (May 31, 2014)

Gracias por sus respuestas. 

*DOSMETROS*: quizás me expresé mal, lo que no entiendo es por que voy a tener que llamar a los bomberos , tal como está funciona por horas sin calentar con resistencias de 1/8w.

*torres.electronico* vos con el amigo branca y yo con el mate . Voy a probar este finde con la propuesta de turkito, a ver como me va en la práctica con las faltas de fase. Lástima que no puedo usar tu circuito de entrada como base, no puedo poner transformadores por cuestiones de espacio ¿en trifásica te funciona bien? se ve bueno. En la semana te respondo sobre cuantas veces intenta arrancar el generador y los tiempos correspondientes en los equipos a los que hacemos service (no es mi tema, tengo que preguntar), en este caso esos parámetros se configuran en la controladora del propio generador. Sobre tu preocupación respecto a la carga al momento de la transferencia....no se en que tipo de solución estas pensando pero eso ya depende del buen criterio del instalador y no de la controladora.
Por último, no puedo mandarte un generador de 40kva por correo para que hagas pruebas, pero cuando Nacho vaya a visitar a sus viejos en Comodoro vemos si lo podemos cargar en el fitito .
(Nota mental: Nacho es un colega de trabajo)

Salud y saludos desde Córdoba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2014)

El divisor de tensión lo estás haciendo con la impedancia interna de entrada del operacional ? 

No digo que no funcione . . .  pero . . .


----------



## fdesergio (May 31, 2014)

para sistemas de gran potencia o carga grande ya no se usan contactores o termomagneticos, para ello existen los interruptores de doble tiro, que su ventaja mas grande es que no necesitan tension de mantenimiento, solo tension para acccionar, ademas no hay necesidad de hacer enclave electrico ni mecanico, chauuu

Beneficios de los conmutadores o interruptores dobletiro a comparación con contactores e interruptores motorizados:
Sólo cuenta con la operación de una bobina la cual trabaja durante las maniobras de apertura y cierre un corto tiempo. A diferencia de los contactores no corre el riesgo de quemarse por su corto tiempo de operación.
No hay bobinas que zumben y se recalienten como en los contactores.
Excelente capacidad de apertura. Con una generosa cámara extinguidora de arco por cada polo, diseñadas para fácil inspección y mantenimiento.
Las especificaciones de corriente son como las de los interruptores ( AC3)
Compacto y de bajo peso.
De fácil instalación.
Mecanismo de contactos diseñado para proveer un estable y permanente contacto garantizando una operación normal sin problemas.
Enclavamiento mecánico intrínseco que garantiza una operación segura.
Se incluye palanca para operación manual efectuada por un técnico autorizado.
Partes moldeadas en materiales de alta resistencia eléctrica y mecánica.
Indicadores de posición incorporados.
A diferencia de los interruptores no se dispara por sobre corriente.
Cumple con normas internacionales vigentes para transferencias: IEC 60947-6-1, JEM 1038, UL 1008, KSC 4504, KSC 0703 14. 

si desean consultar mas aca hay info para descargar sobre estos equipos
www.velasquez.com.co/


----------



## torres.electronico (May 31, 2014)

Hola sergio... Lee desde el primer post hasta este ultimo y fijate la magnitud del proyecto y comparalo con tu opinion... Yo planteo algo practico y didactico y vos algo mas profesional como para inyroducir el desarrollo en el mercado. Comparemos precios y el fin de ambas propuestas y veamos por donde se inclinan los demad... Chauuu


----------



## fdesergio (May 31, 2014)

Creeme que el interruptor  dobletiro es basico y economico los hay desde 100A y el control de la transferencia es igual para carga de 20A y una de 10KVA,  no entiendo cuando hablas de comparacion, yo no promuevo la compra de los equipos solo indico una solucion mas practica al uso de  contactores  co termomagneticos que de si por si son bien caros, chauuuuu


----------



## torres.electronico (Jun 2, 2014)

Hola Sergio, mire disponibilidad y precios acá en Argentina... Son dificiles de conseguir, pero no imposible; El costo de inu interruptor doble tiro GE, ronda os 2900$... Sigo pensando que lo mas practico (por lo menos aqui en ARG), es el contactor 
HAgamos una cosa; PAsame un diagrama y hacemos una version con doble tiro, y una version con contactores... Ahi arme una version que solo rquiere de un solo contactor y un relay de habilitacion... mas economico que eso 
Acá subo el diagrama semi completo de la beta 1

Basicamente, se implementa dos pequeños trafos de 220- 2x9VAC en los cuales, colgamos dos fuentes simetricas que emplearemos luego para alimentar los amp op para el sensado del nivel de tension y frecuencia (un amp op es para lectura de red y el otro para lectura de la tension de salida del generador)... Agua arriba del puente rectificador, tomamos la señal alterna y la metemos en la mitad del 1er operacional; Esta señal acondicionada, luego entra al puerto analogico del micro (lo mismo hacemos con la tension de salida del generador).
La otra mitad del operacional, la usamos para sensar la frecuencia... Se puede reemplazar el npn por un4093, pero me parecio mas sencillo y practico, implementar el transistor...en definitiva, tengo el mismo resultado yocupo menos espacio...
En la etapa de control de potencia, se me ocurrio hacer algo mas sencillo y economico...
Implemento un solo contactor y los contactos NORMAL CERRADO, comunico e cuadro principal de la vivienda y el generador; Con esto queremos hacer que cuando el sistema se enciende (hablo del controlador), acciona el relay1 y conmuta y alimenta y o comunica la red con el cuadro principal (el tablero principal)... Cuando el controlador detecta que no hay tension de red (el contactor obviamente se desenergizo), desenclava el relay 1 y solo lo vuelve a pegar cuando retorne la energia de red, pasado unos segundos y como segunda condicion, el generador se detenga por completo.
Esa es la idea basica y didactica... que les parece? Hablo solo? lo dejo aca? saludos

saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 2, 2014)

Torres, pasa mas claro  los esquemas para mirarlos, no entiendo lo de un solo contactor y rele de habilitacion??? algunos equipos de esta clase se alimentan directamente desde la bateria del generador de emergencia, otros usan unos trafos para sensar las fases de entrada y al mismo tiempo alimentar la circuiteria, no lo veo muy claro, no se ven bien los esquemas, gracias, 
en los equipos que conozco si  o si deben existir 3 relevos asi:

Relevo para conexion del contactor de normal.
Relevo para conexion del contactor de emergencia.
Relevo para APE, osea el arranque automatico del generador de emergencia.

chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## torres.electronico (Jun 3, 2014)

fdesergio dijo:


> Torres, pasa mas claro  los esquemas para  mirarlos, no entiendo lo de un solo contactor y rele de habilitacion???



Podes descargarlo...ya lo subi y con el visor de imagenes de win, podes ver claramente que la alimentacion de la circuiteria es con la "bateria del gen"...



fdesergio dijo:


> ...en los equipos que conozco si  o si deben existir 3 relevos asi:
> 
> Relevo para conexion del contactor de normal.
> Relevo para conexion del contactor de emergencia.
> Relevo para APE, osea el arranque automatico del generador de emergencia.



Esta es una version "didactica - no comercial"  ... no comparesssss y lee el funcionamiento... para el caso es lo mismo por que hace lo mismo... en ningun momento, quiero conmutar y no tener un corte de energia... Yo solo conmuto sin presencia de energia de alguna de las fuentes (red o generador)... es pagajozo el chauuuu


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hola torres.electronico, podrías subir un diagrama de las conexiones de potencia?  La verdad es que no logro entender como haces la transferencia con un solo contactor.

Saludos!


----------



## torres.electronico (Jun 3, 2014)

fuzzer0110 dijo:


> Hola torres.electronico, podrías subir un diagrama de las conexiones de potencia?  La verdad es que no logro entender como haces la transferencia con un solo contactor.
> 
> Saludos!



 Dale, me hago de un tiempo y te subo video


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 3, 2014)

Torres cuando hablo de que si o si deben existir esos relevos son por que son lo minimo para hacer el trabajo de  una forma eficiente, definitivamente las imagenes no se ven bien, chauuuuuuuuuu

Mirando un poco el esquema (de lo poco que se ve) veo que usas 1 contactor con 3 lineas/2polos???  esos no los conozco, mas que un contactor parece un relevo, ademas una condicion importante es que en algun momento las 2 fuentes de energia (Normal y emergencia) puedan o deban estar desconectas caso imposible con 1 solo contactor, por eso la necesidad de al menos 2 contactores, por que si no seria imposible determinas los tiempos de transcion entre un suministro y otro, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## soro (Jun 6, 2014)

*torres.electronico* a ver cuando volves al foro. Mientras tanto te paso los datos sobre los que tenes dudas. En generadores "grandes" los parámetros se configuran en su propia controladora, pero por defecto se realizan 3 intentos de arranque de una duración de unos 15 segundos y un descanso mínimo de 30 segundos entre cada uno antes de activar la alarma de fallo de generador. Espero que te sirvan los datos como referencia.

Con respecto al interruptor de transferencia, se usan los del tipo que dice *fdesergio* comandados por 4 reles, te adjunto unas fotos, son mas baratos y fiables que los motorizados. Si vos conseguiste precios de esos (por ahí decis $2900) te agradecería que me digas donde lo viste, marca, modelo, etc, que no encuentro en Córdoba nada de ese tipo.

Saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 6, 2014)

Por eso yo hablaba de que hay que diferenciar una transferencia electronica y un arrancador automatico de grupo, el primero solo determina cual es la entrada de suministro adecuada y la conecta al cuadro que aca en colombia lo llamamos barraje de distribucion, ademas da la orden al grupo generador de emergencia para su encendido y apagado solo eso, el arrancador automatico recibe la señal de la transferencia electronica atravez del APE e inicia el encendido del grupo generador, este ya determina el arranque y monitorea temperatura del bloque, RPM, presion de aceite, frecuencia y voltaje, si bien casi siempre monitorea estas variables el NO puede aislar el grupo del tablero de distribucion, por eso es necesario que la transferencia este monitoreando el voltaje y la frecuencia, algunos grupos nuevos ya vienen con la transferencia incorporada en sus controles, por lo tanto solo resta instalar los 2 contactores necesarios, el de normal y el de emergencia, ademas como es logico cablear las señales de entrada del suministro externo, adjunto una imagen de un controlador comercial, este viene con el grupo electrogeno o planta de emergencia y se puede observar:
 En la parte inferior estan todos los controles relacionados con el grupo o supervision del motor y generador.

En la parte de arriba todo lo relacionado con la transferencia electronica a excepcion del MPU en color naranja que es el encardo de sensar las revoluciones del motor.

Si notan este equipo mide la potencia entregada por el grupo  a travez de la tension que ingresa por 35 a a 38 y la corriente de los TC (transformadores de corriente) por los pines 39 a 42, ademas sensa las tensiones de entrada del suministro externo o normal en los pines 31 a 34, ademas se puede ver que SI o SI deben existir 2 contactores en este caso  G contactor de emergencia y M contactor de normal, ademas cada contactor se maneja por un contacto NA en el caso G por los pines 29-30 y M por 27-28 en este diagrama proponen una conexion que en nuestro pais no esta permitida que es pasar el neutro por el contactor, aca en Colombia solo se  conmutan las 3 fases, el neutro y la tierra van unidos tambien  pero en el tablero de distribucion, espero ayude a dar claridad en este tema, sobra decir que esto ya esta probado y normalizado mundialmente, asi que decir que hay una forma mejor para hacerlo es poco probable y cierto.
falta decir que este modulo posee unas entradas y salidas configurables para ciertas opciones, en este caso este modulo se configura una se sus entradas como APE para el caso que se dese usar una transferencia EXTERNA, cualquier duda me avisan, chauuuuu

PD. aclaro que no vendo estos equipos ni tampoco  los promociono, en su momento me sirvieron para hacer ingenieria inversa y desarrollar un equipo que comercializo, pero que por obvias razones no posteo ni coloco aca, solo puedo ayudar a quien desee diseñar el suyo.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 7, 2014)

en mi canal de youtube ya esta armado el video con la placa funcionando tal cual mencione en un grupo electrogeno gama 6.5Kw...Mas que nada para acortar habladurias...vio? ... chauuuu


----------



## nicolascorrea2013 (Nov 6, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> en mi canal de youtube ya esta armado el video con la placa funcionando tal cual mencione en un grupo electrogeno gama 6.5Kw...Mas que nada para acortar habladurias...vio? ... chauuuu



HOLA TORRE.
 Cual es tu canal de youtube para poder ver los videos?
 Muchas gracias.


----------



## cefu2 (Ene 8, 2015)

torres.electronico dijo:


> en mi canal de youtube ya esta armado el video con la placa funcionando tal cual mencione en un grupo electrogeno gama 6.5Kw...Mas que nada para acortar habladurias...vio? ... chauuuu



Hola Torres,

Estuve viendo tus post sobre el conmutador para generador. Yo quiero armar uno igual al tuyo, y comparto plenamente que no tiene sentido usar dos contactores cuando podes usar una llave conmutada, que aparte te asegura que nunca se junten linea y generador, porque esta abierto o esta cerrado. No se si será mucha molestia pedirte el link al video (porque aparte lo tengo que hacer para el mismo equipo que vos mencionás y me gustaría ver como manejaste el tema del cebador porque es naftero) y eventualmente si te puedo joder con algunas consultas del circuito.

Muchas gracias!

Christian





fdesergio dijo:


> Torres cuando hablo de que si o si deben existir esos relevos son por que son lo minimo para hacer el trabajo de  una forma eficiente, definitivamente las imagenes no se ven bien, chauuuuuuuuuu
> 
> Mirando un poco el esquema (de lo poco que se ve) veo que usas 1 contactor con 3 lineas/2polos???  esos no los conozco, mas que un contactor parece un relevo, ademas una condicion importante es que en algun momento las 2 fuentes de energia (Normal y emergencia) puedan o deban estar desconectas caso imposible con 1 solo contactor, por eso la necesidad de al menos 2 contactores, por que si no seria imposible determinas los tiempos de transcion entre un suministro y otro, chauuuuuuuuu



Estimado Sergio,

Queria consultarte porqué decís que es necesario que si o si haya dos contactores? No es posible conmutar de linea a generador en forma instantanea, usando un contactor del tipo inversor? (es decir, el comun va a la instalación del domicilio, el normal cerrado a linea y el normal abierto al generador) Si bien no son muy comunes los contactores con inversor, si lo son los que tienen varios canales, con usar un normal cerrado y un normal abierto, logramos el mismo objetivo que un inversor). Puede ser que dado que red y generador no tienen sincronizada la fase, el tiempo entre switch de uno a otro de una tension superior a lo que corresponde y queme algo, y por eso es que dices que tiene que haber un tiempo entre que uno corta y el otro activa?

Muchas gracias!

Christian


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 8, 2015)

Estimado Sergio,

Queria consultarte porqué decís que es necesario que si o si haya dos contactores? No es posible conmutar de linea a generador en forma instantanea, usando un contactor del tipo inversor? (es decir, el comun va a la instalación del domicilio, el normal cerrado a linea y el normal abierto al generador) Si bien no son muy comunes los contactores con inversor, si lo son los que tienen varios canales, con usar un normal cerrado y un normal abierto, logramos el mismo objetivo que un inversor). Puede ser que dado que red y generador no tienen sincronizada la fase, el tiempo entre switch de uno a otro de una tension superior a lo que corresponde y queme algo, y por eso es que dices que tiene que haber un tiempo entre que uno corta y el otro activa?

Muchas gracias!

Christian[/QUOTE]

Detallame un poco lo que llamas contactores con inversor, partamos de ahi para explicarte el p*or*q*ue* ok??


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 8, 2015)

Bueno como no me indicaste que es lo que llamas "contactor con inversor"  voy a asumir que es un contactor con 3 líneas NC, 3 líneas NC y 3 líneas comunes, hasta ahí creo es lo que quieres.

Imaginemos un estado normal
Suministro de Normal Ok, contactor activado por el voltaje de Suministro Normal, planta apagada
Falla SN, se corta el contactor, ahora la carga queda conectada al suministro de emergencia.....pero y la planta de emergencia o SE (suministro de emergencia) estaba apagada, la ATS enciende la planta, mientras alcanza el voltaje correcto y la frecuencia correcta LA CARGA ESTA CONECTADA cosa totalmente NO PERMITIDA, por ende debe haber un momento en esta situación en la cual SE  mientras se estabiliza no podrá ser conectada  a la carga, cosa que nunca se logra con dicho contactor con inversor, existen equipos que  permiten los  estados  SN=ON y SE=OFF, SN=OFF y SE=ON y SN=OFF y SE=OFF, estos equipos son los interruptores doble tiro los cuales mencione anteriormente, y también se logra con  contactores normales, esto no lo invente yo, esto se usa desde hace muchísimo tiempooooo y no creo sea fácil cambiarlo, tampoco es que mi terquedad así lo quiera hacer o aplicar, ahora si tú crees que se puede hacer sería bueno detallar realmente con un esquema y así analizarlo, pero el problema es aquel que te explique, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## cefu2 (Ene 8, 2015)

fdesergio dijo:


> Bueno como no me indicaste que es lo que llamas "contactor con inversor"  voy a asumir que es un contactor con 3 líneas NC, 3 líneas NC y 3 líneas comunes, hasta ahí creo es lo que quieres.
> 
> Imaginemos un estado normal
> Suministro de Normal Ok, contactor activado por el voltaje de Suministro Normal, planta apagada
> Falla SN, se corta el contactor, ahora la carga queda conectada al suministro de emergencia.....pero y la planta de emergencia o SE (suministro de emergencia) estaba apagada, la ATS enciende la planta, mientras alcanza el voltaje correcto y la frecuencia correcta LA CARGA ESTA CONECTADA cosa totalmente NO PERMITIDA, por ende debe haber un momento en esta situación en la cual SE  mientras se estabiliza no podrá ser conectada  a la carga, cosa que nunca se logra con dicho contactor con inversor, existen equipos que  permiten los  estados  SN=ON y SE=OFF, SN=OFF y SE=ON y SN=OFF y SE=OFF, estos equipos son los interruptores doble tiro los cuales mencione anteriormente, y también se logra con  contactores normales, esto no lo invente yo, esto se usa desde hace muchísimo tiempooooo y no creo sea fácil cambiarlo, tampoco es que mi terquedad así lo quiera hacer o aplicar, ahora si tú crees que se puede hacer sería bueno detallar realmente con un esquema y así analizarlo, pero el problema es aquel que te explique, chauuuuuuuuu



Sergio, muchísimas gracias, me queda muy clara tu explicación.  Ahora bien, te hago una consulta adicional.  Supongamos que en lugar de querer usar esto para conmutar entre se y se, lo quiero usar para conmutar entre fase r y fase s del suministro normal, es decir, quiero que si por algún motivo se cae una fase, se alimente desde otra alternativa, crees que habría algún problema en usar un contactor del tipo inversor que es como el que describes? Mi miedo fundamentalmente es que se dispare una acumulación por diferencial de fases que pueda generar en el ciclo de conmutación una sobre tensión que dañe los equipos conectados, quizás sea una tontería lo que planteo, es que me doy maña pero no estudie mucho de esto.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 9, 2015)

mmm por norma electrica no podes hacer eso, es peligroso, lo que si puedes hacer es conmutar entre 2 suministros  electricos (2 circuitos diferentes de red electrica) y para ese caso tu opcion es valida pues siempre estara Ok los 2 suministros, el problema ahi radicaria en que el suminitro conectado a la LINEA NC de tu contactor inversor no necesitaria tension para estar activo, entonces no se puede monitorear una posible falla y menos aun desconectarla, la verdad mirandolo desde el punto de vista tecnico y aplicando la normatividad es una "chambonada"  ( mala practica o mala solucion tecnica) chaooooooo


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Ene 9, 2015)

Me gustaría hacer una aclaración, ya que tampoco conozco _contactores con inversor_, ni con contactos de potencia NC.
Los contactos de los bloques auxiliares como el de la imagen, solo tienen una capacidad de corriente limitada a *operaciones de control o maniobra*.  
No están hechos para manejar cargas como por ejemplo el suministro eléctrico de una casa o la bodega de una empresa.







Saludos!


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 9, 2015)

fuzzer0110 dijo:


> Me gustaría hacer una aclaración, ya que tampoco conozco _contactores con inversor_, ni con contactos de potencia NC.
> Los contactos de los bloques auxiliares como el de la imagen, solo tienen una capacidad de corriente limitada a *operaciones de control o maniobra*.
> No están hechos para manejar cargas como por ejemplo el suministro eléctrico de una casa o la bodega de una empresa.
> 
> ...


Siempre lo he dicho, una cosa es un contacto auxiliar NC o NA y otra un contacto de potencia, contactores solo conozco NA, m*e* epuedo equivocar p*or*q*ue*  no conozco los otros, chaooo


----------



## cefu2 (Ene 10, 2015)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Ni se si aacá se pueden poner links, pero busquen en aliexpress por contactor no NC y van a ver que aparecen! Nuevamente Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2015)

cefu2 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Ni se si aacá se pueden poner links, pero busquen en aliexpress por contactor no NC y van a ver que aparecen! Nuevamente Muchas gracias.



*SI* se puede, siempre y cuando no sea un Link a la página de *TU* empresa.

¿ No sería mejor emplear componentes comunes que consigas fácilmente en una casa de electricidad ?, y que además, posiblemente, sean mas económicos.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ene 10, 2015)

cefu2 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Ni se si aacá se pueden poner links, pero busquen en aliexpress por contactor no NC y van a ver que aparecen! Nuevamente Muchas gracias.



*T*arde en responder por ando en cama y de yapa sin PC..
*S*i sabes esperar,te paso todo... pe*R*o en un tema nuevo para no cruzar miradas y palabras con gente que no compartimos ideas a pesar de que *F*unciona a la perfeccion el sistema


----------



## torres.electronico (Ene 10, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *SI* se puede, siempre y cuando no sea un Link a la página de *TU* empresa.
> 
> ¿ No sería mejor emplear componentes comunes que consigas fácilmente en una casa de electricidad ?, y que además, posiblemente, sean mas económicos.


 Fogo, los contactos auxiliares se consiguen en el mismo lugar donde compras el contactor..  obviamemte tiene que ser de la misma marca y modelo...los hay con un comun y fos contactos (NA y NC), tambien los hay con solos NA y NC...
la logica de contactos esta *A*rmada para que en ningun momento*-*se tenga corto entre linea y generador


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Ene 10, 2015)

cefu2 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Ni se si aacá se pueden poner links, pero busquen en aliexpress por contactor no NC y van a ver que aparecen! Nuevamente Muchas gracias.



Hola cefu2, como te ha comentado don Fogo, en cualquier casa de electricidad conseguís contactores con contactos NC (auxiliares), o como bien te ha comentado don Torres conseguís también, en estas casas, los bloques de contactos (auxiliares) para cada marca de contactor.

Hola don Torres, quisiera comentarte que yo no tengo la intención de denigrar de tu diseño ni nada parecido.  Yo entiendo tu idea y estoy seguro que tu diseño _funciona perfectamente para la función que lo concebiste_.

El punto aquí es que estamos diciendo que, necesariamente vas a necesitar dos contactores para poder hacer la transferencia, por varias razones.

Una de ellas y muy importante, es porque no existen (o al menos eso creemos) *contactores comerciales* con contactos cerrados (NC) para manejar potencia.



torres.electronico dijo:


> pe*R*o en un tema nuevo para no cruzar miradas y palabras con gente que no compartimos ideas a pesar de que *F*unciona a la perfeccion el sistema



Mmmmhhh, creo que este comentario no refleja el espíritu del foro.  En la electricidad como en la eléctrónica, se manejan las 'datasheets' u hojas de datos.  Vos mismo podrías dar fin a esta extraña discusión, poniendo un link a la hoja de datos del contactor con contactos NC de alta capacidad de corriente, o bloque de contactos NC de alta capacidad de corriente en cuestión y eso aclararía todo.  A mi no me molesta si alguien me muestra (con argumentos válidos) que estoy equivocado.

Finalmente quiero dejar un enlace informativo sobre los contactores :http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contactor

*Wikipedia cita:*


> Apart from optional auxiliary low current contacts, contactors *are almost exclusively fitted with normally open ("form A") contacts*.



*Más adelante Wikipedia cita:* 


> *Auxiliary contacts of contactors are used in control circuits* and are rated with NEMA contact ratings for the pilot circuit duty required



Un enlace sobre 'NEMA contact ratings': http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NEMA_contact_ratings

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2015)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Fogo, los contactos auxiliares se consiguen en el mismo lugar donde compras el contactor..  obviamemte tiene que ser de la misma marca y modelo...los hay con un comun y fos contactos (NA y NC), tambien los hay con solos NA y NC...
> la logica de contactos esta srmada para que en ningun momentonse tenga corto entre linea y generador



Yo estoy ablando (Escribiendo) sobre un contacto de potencia *NC*  de un contacto auxiliar.


----------



## claudio_cha (Mar 5, 2015)

Les hago una consulta. alguien sabe como pasar a un generador de arranque eléctrico pero cebador manual, a totalmente manual? porque. porque realice un TTA, y lo único que me esta fallando es el tema del arranque en frío del generador (necesita cebarse). Use unos de los accionadores de seguro de las puertas de los autos, conectado a los 12v de la señal de arranque del burro. y con un doble rele se invierte la polaridad para que el cebador se vuelva a la posición de funcionamiento continuo. El tema es que después de muchos encendidos 15 o 20 se daña. debido a la acumulación de fatiga por los 4 segundos de arranque. y termina quemando la bobina del actuador. 

Necesito solucionar este inconveniente con los generadores de baja potencia. 

El TTA esta programado con arduino. y maneja las cargas. 
tiene una entrada de señal (periódica cada una semana aprox) para el encendido tipo "mantenimiento" que aunque no se corte la energía enciende sin conmutar cargas para que mantenga el movimiento y el combustible no se estanque en carburador. 


en el próximo proyecto esta la idea de comunicación. para notificar cuando se pone en marcha ante un corte, o falla. o si esta con poco  combustible para recibir la atención de un operario. 

El Proyecto fue diseñado para colocar en una torre de comunicaciones en el medio del campo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2015)

Tenés que usar un solenoide del tipo industrial , solenoide no electroiman  : 

http://www.pysel.com.ar/electroimanes/solenoides.htm


A los de puerta tendrias que accionarlos con 12 y sostenerlos con unos 7 V 

Saludos !


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 5, 2015)

Otra opcion es usar un motoreductor con una cremallera y asi accionar el cebador, luego retornar a su posicion original, chaoooo


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 5, 2015)

Me quedo una duda... en mi camioneta las trabas de puertas trabajan con un pulso de 12v de tan solo 2/3 segundos para abrir y si excitas el otro conductor por 2/3 segundos se acciona contrariamente...por que dejas continuamente los 12v?
Funciona de esa manera tus trabas? Yo tengo una kangoo y son las trabas universales de tres conductores...

Saludos


----------



## claudio_cha (Mar 6, 2015)

torres.electronico: si incluso el tiempo es un segundo o menos. pasa que lo conecto directamente al pulso de arranque del generador para no tener que usar mas placas de reles. lo solucione igual, poniendole final de carrera al conductor que al arrancar el generador, con los 12v  que genera lo traiga a la posicion de trabajo y corte al llegar a esa posicion. 

Gracias

gracias DOS METROS por la data... ya les envie un email para que me cotizen.


----------

